# seeking work from home



## Beth Rachel (Nov 17, 2011)

Hello.  Im a certified professional coder since 2005.  I have experience in Orthopedics and some Pain Management.  Im looking for a position where I have a flexible schedule to bill/code from home and go into the office when needed or necessary.  I also have experience in collections. I reside in Western Connecticut area.  I am able to work full time.  If anybody has any leads or advice, I would really appreciate it.  Thank you all in advance.


----------



## aclements (Nov 17, 2011)

I always get an e-mail from the AAPC about The Coding Network who is seeking coders to work from home. They are looking for certified coders for part-time or full-time and I think they require 3 years experience in the same specialty. I hope this helps.


----------



## Beth Rachel (Nov 17, 2011)

I have 4 to 5 years doing orthopedics and less than a year doing Pain Management.  The dr im currently working for is downsizing.  Where do you sign up for emails like that?


----------

